# Is this Junk?



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Was looking at a Roland GX24 because it had an optical eye, but want something larger. Is this Bridge 50" Plotter junk or anyone have experiences with it? I only see it on ebay..... Thanks

50" Vinyl Cutter Cutting Plotter Cut Sign Stencil 48 36 - (eBay item 300154577309 end time Sep-28-07 17:44:31 PDT)


----------



## EB (May 9, 2006)

Never heard of this brand. But then, I'm not in the vinyl cutting business. 
Just remember you get what you pay for.

A lot of people get by nicely with the 24" width of a say a Roland. Depends on your business model and applications. I guess it never hurts to go bigger, because you can always cut smaller. On the other hand, you buy too small and you can't go up on width. But if you talk to a lot of people just with a cutter they get by with 24". 

Again, I'm not in this business, but I would think a larger format cutter would mostly be beneficial if you buy a printer/cutter. In which case you could print and cut larger media for things like vehicle wraps etc. If you are just wanting to do some window vinyl or things for t-shirts, the 24" is perfect.

Lastly, I would strongly reccommend a well known name brand. Service and support are key for when something goes wrong. Not that they always do but
you wan't a company/distributor that is going to stand behind their products.

-E


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would bet this is probably one step beyond junk!... and it does not appear to have optic eye which the Gx24 has. It is a chinese machine and you get what you pay for...a cutter that may or may not have decent support and parts acquisition in the future may be problematic. When you buy cheap ...you get cheap...


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

what else is the optic eye for besides cutting transfers? if you don't need to cut transfers then you wouldn't really need a optic eye would you?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

the optic eye can be used to cut images in vinyl...the outline...go to youtube.com and search vinyl cutter videos...Josh and crew from Imprintables has some good ones


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

y would you need an optic eye to cut vinyl? don't you just put vinyl in and cut it without registration marks?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

hi, alot of cutters have a optical for material measurment only, if thats what you are looking for you may want to look at graphtec, if not I own a copam from us cutters its a work horse, there have been a ton of reviews ranking it in the graphtec and roland catagories how ever it measures material only..

Hope this helps

R.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I meant that the graphtec has the eye for tracing and cutting transfers.. sorry


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> I would bet this is probably one step beyond junk!... and it does not appear to have optic eye which the Gx24 has. It is a chinese machine and you get what you pay for...a cutter that may or may not have decent support and parts acquisition in the future may be problematic. When you buy cheap ...you get cheap...


I'll put my US Cutter up against a Roland any day, other then the optical eye that has no meaning to me, the Roland and US Cutter will work indentical and for about $1300.00 less I think I will stick to US Cutter brands. 

Now to the topic at hand, I believe that Bridge model is the same as US Cutter's refine series minus the support you would get from US Cutter. Even though you can go to US Cutter - Home and still get help from their message boards if you purchase that machine. I would suggest going the US Cutter's site and looking at their machines for sale. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## TNBkrew (Aug 19, 2007)

i just bought a bridge cutter
for the price it is not bad at all
i got it up n running n its workin great for me


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Everyone. Is there an affordable printer plotter for $2000 or less? Or...a 50" or close to, wide format plotter with an optical eye? I'm looking to cut vinyl decals, but also printed stickers for outdoors. 

What is the next upgrade from the Roland 24 inch optical eye plotter? Would like to get a Roland or Graphtec b/c it seems reputable.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

TeddyRocky said:


> Thanks Everyone. Is there an affordable printer plotter for $2000 or less? Or...a 50" or close to, wide format plotter with an optical eye? I'm looking to cut vinyl decals, but also printed stickers for outdoors.
> 
> What is the next upgrade from the Roland 24 inch optical eye plotter? Would like to get a Roland or Graphtec b/c it seems reputable.


TeddyRocky,
If you're looking to stick with Roland, the upgrades are as follows:
GX-300 30" $3295
GX-400 40" $4295
GX-500 48" $5295
These are list prices, a Roland dealer will probably be cheaper, but you get the same support and reliability you would from a GX-24.

hope this helps,


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

FWIW, I've had my GX-24 for over a year, use it all the time for T-shirts, decals & signs, and have never once used the Optical Eye. If you are going to be doing mainly vinyl, you will not use the optical eye. The only thing the optical eye is for is when you do "print and cut", such as opaque inkjet transfers for dark shirts, which are very low quality in my opinion. So I would suggest not making the optical eye much of a factor in your decision.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

With some of the advancements being made in transfer paper for dark garments as well as solvent printable material, I would not discount the importance of the optical eye feature. The quality is improving. 

So if the primary use is garments then the GX deserves a look.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

If I was buying a machine today there's no doubt in my mind, the US Cutter Copam series would be my choice, hands down.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with David the us cutters are a great machine, but as Josh said technology is gettig better all the time..... Good luck. ... JB


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY. I had one of those, it's the BIGGEST piece of junk you can possibly buy. Bridge has NO support and they make crap products. Save yourself the headache and buy a reputable brand for a few bucks more. I own a GX24 myself, but I hear good things about the Copams


----------



## bryson (Aug 5, 2007)

airraidapparel said:


> ABSOLUTELY. I had one of those, it's the BIGGEST piece of junk you can possibly buy. Bridge has NO support and they make crap products.




Just weighing in, I have a 24" Bridge and got it running, (with a USB adapter) and do small volume stickers, banners and t-shirts with it. If it's a startup thing and you aren't doing huge jobs, it's fine. I agree that the more expensive models have their place but I am happy. When I do long cuts, it's a bit harder to make sure the vinyl is straight, but most of my jobs are smaller anyway.

If you are unsure about this biz and wanna try it out. 
I'd say go with a cheaper cutter that way if you don't dig it, it's a less expensive paperweight. If you stay in, you'll probably buy a nicer cutter, (I will) but I'll buy mine with money I made from my cheap cutter.

Final note!!! If you need support, (I didn't really) you should buy from another manufacturer. Bridge has email and web forum support but they don't do much on the phone. If you are PC saavy, you'll be fine. If not, go elsewhere and get someone to talk to on the phone. 

Support costs money, like everything else in this world. 



Just my 2 cents


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

These machines are the same as our USCutter Refine line. The difference is that with USCutter, you will get much better software as well as ongoing support and usually at a lower price.

We only continue to sell the Refine to compete with other sellers that sell low-end machines. The PCUT is a much better machine and it can be had without stand for the same price as the Refine, and with stand for marginally more.


----------

